# Cheat Sheet Codes



## svache (May 15, 2012)

I hope Sean (ImSW1) doesn't mind I'm stealing his idea (and some of his text lol) for this thread, but I think it's ok 

If you have located a new module that alters how the F30's act, please post it here so I can add it to the current F30 cheat sheet.

Please only post those codes that you are now are working, or add notes that can be listed in the 'description' column of the cheat sheet.

Please do not ask questions or any requests for modules in this thread. Like with the F10 cheat sheet thread, we should keep this one clean so we get all the new modules that we tested and found to alter the cars.

I will try to keep an updated cheat sheet list for the F30 attached to this first post (like I did on another site, the file will be in the "F30_Cheat_Sheet_YYYYMMDD.pdf" format so you can see when the last update was to the cheat sheet


----------



## MrTowers (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Svanche for putting this together, it is really helpful but there is a problem with the margins. Can you enable the "wrap" option in the source file and create the PDF again so the comments fit? or send me the original file and I'll do it for you.

Thanks,


----------



## MarkyMarkOZ (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there any update to this?


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

Svanche,

You may want to add this to your cheat sheet

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=665581

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## donsultan (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for the cheat sheet


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Need to add digital kombi to it too


ITs under Bkombi


----------

